# Ishka



## flik (Jun 21, 2008)

Really really sorry for my sudden dissapearance. Kinda caught up with work and school. Didnt fail to read up on the forum. These are the recent pictures of him lazying about and making a fool of himself. Enjoy =)









Ugh the lights! Lower it down will you?


Do the hoola!


Just too sexy for your eyes no?


*POKE*


What? Did i miss something?


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What a cute little fluffy tummy!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Cats lying on their backs with their legs akimbo . . . nothing cuter than that.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

OMG! He looks just like my Dusty! Is he brown with brown stripes? ...and my Dusty also squints his eyes when I take his picture, though he doesn't lay around in any neat positions like your kitty.
h


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

He took an extra helping of Cute in the line!


----------



## flik (Jun 21, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> OMG! He looks just like my Dusty! Is he brown with brown stripes? ...and my Dusty also squints his eyes when I take his picture, though he doesn't lay around in any neat positions like your kitty.
> h


Lol lets compare pics. If im not mistaken hes a mackerel tabby. You should see how Ishka behave at home. He thinks hes a dog. Plays ball. And even weirder he likes to sit like a human.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

He's so cute!


----------



## LilRed (Jul 16, 2008)

Ha ha! He's a ham. And good looking too!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

flik said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > OMG! He looks just like my Dusty! Is he brown with brown stripes? ...and my Dusty also squints his eyes when I take his picture, though he doesn't lay around in any neat positions like your kitty.
> ...


Dusty is also a mackerel tabby. It was Ishka's coloring that surprised me because it looks like the same shade my Dusty is.
I need to get some better pics of Dusty. Fall is finally here and his hair coat is thickening up. I'll wait until he is super-fluffy to take pics.
heidi

Dusty's muzzle:








Dusty and Pretty:


----------



## flik (Jun 21, 2008)

Woah can i say that they could be long lost brothers?
Dusty kinda look exactly like Ishka...except that Ishka is the skinnier version of him?
How old is Dusty by the way? Ishka is 7 months old. Been trying to fatten him up.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I think Dusty is at least 5yrs old. He showed up the summer of 2004 and he was full grown then. He became friendly with me that winter. He still refuses to enter a litterbox so he cannot stay inside all the time, though he has spent all day or all night inside to enjoy the AC/heat depending on the time of year.


----------



## flik (Jun 21, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> I think Dusty is at least 5yrs old. He showed up the summer of 2004 and he was full grown then. He became friendly with me that winter. He still refuses to enter a litterbox so he cannot stay inside all the time, though he has spent all day or all night inside to enjoy the AC/heat depending on the time of year.


Sweet. Hes a weggie right? God I would so love Dusty when he has his wintercoat. Ishka wouldnt able to show his extra fluffy side cause of the tropical climate he lives in. I got Ishka from a breeder when he was a wee 4 month old kitten. Frisky guy. May i ask why Dusty is refuses to use the litterbox?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

flik said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > May i ask why Dusty is refuses to use the litterbox?


You'll probably have to ask him! All I can think of is he was feral? I think he doesn't like enclosed spaces and I cannot have an open-tray litterbox as most of my cats really throw the litter around when they dig/bury. I also have a pee-er who starts out in the squat position and slowly raises up until he is standing and spraying his urine, so I must have a litterbox with sides/top.
The only time Dusty has been enclosed, was when he is put in a cat carrier to go to the vet and that was probably pretty traumatic for him.

I just keep track of when he comes in and how long he's been in. When the weather is nice he mostly comes in just to eat and then wants right back out. Several times a week though, he will come in and crash into a deep sleep for several hours.

Gotta ask...what is a "weggie"?


----------



## flik (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh sorry. I mean a norwegian forest cat. Dusty does look like one. Cause he does have a nice mane hehe


----------



## flik (Jun 21, 2008)

Not trying to be mean but you caught Pretty offguard when you took the picture?
Loove her startled look. :lol:


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Cute fluffy!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

flik said:


> Not trying to be mean but you caught Pretty offguard when you took the picture?
> Loove her startled look. :lol:


Now you're making ME laugh at my poor cat! :lol: 
No, that is how Pretty looked most of the time (during that time period). She has been my most challenging feral to date. I trapped her to spay, get shots and have her ear tipped (right ear). She was released back onto my property and she still came around for food. It took 14mo before she'd let me touch her. ..._and I mean, being distracted while eating canned food with Dusty and me just barely getting close enough to brush my fingers against her fur before she'd move away_. I used Dusty, who tamed much quicker, to show her that Dusty liked being petted and handled and that I was okay. 

Here is her Timeline:
TNR just before xmas 2004.
Not able to physically touch her in 2005, though she'd let me feed her and get a little close to her.
Spring of 2006 I was just able to begin to touch her.
Through the summer and fall, I would be able to pet her more as she was distracted while eating canned food with Dusty.
By Fall, I could pet her haunches/tail and slowly reach up towards her neck/shoulders for scrubbles, but I could never just reach so close to her head first, I always had to start furthest from her head.
That winter, I began to be able to pull her onto my lap as I sat on the (cold!) concrete. I had to scruff her to hold her there, rub her body and allow her feet to warm up on my lap. She would usually leave my lap as soon as I let go the scruff hold, but eventually it went from shooting off my lap to jumping off, to stepping off and then to stepping off and stepping back on to continue to be petted.
2007 I began to allow Dusty into the house but Pretty wouldn't come in. I would hold the door open a crack so inside cats could sniff noses with her and she them. Finally, in the fall of 2007, she would follow Dusty inside a few steps and stay for 2-10 minutes. This worked up to longer and longer times spent inside exploring. She was freaked out by the TV because it moved and made sounds. 
In early 2008 she would readily come in to eat and relax around the house. Now, since summer, she is very comfortable inside and has even begun coming into the house when my husband opens the door for her. She likes to snuggle on my lap and will let me pick her up and kiss the top of her head without getting alarmed. She uses the litterboxes and can stay inside day/night as long as she likes. I'd say she spends about 16-20hrs inside almost daily.

Anyhow, back to the photo...
That was taken probably in late 2007 or early 2008, when she was still a little nervous about being inside with people and the TV. Also, her left ear is permanantly cocked to the side. Some sort of injury or muscle paralysis. Anyhow, now she is very relaxed in the house and will give eye-blinkies and plays with the cat toys like a madman. 
Whew, all that just to explain a photo!

I doubt Dusty has any NFC in him, the breed is one I would consider rare and I just don't think there are that many in the US who have got out and allowed to interbreed with the local cats. I could say Maine **** could be in him, since the MCCs have become pretty wide-spread in recent decades, but overall, I'd just have to call him a DMH. He has some long guard hairs, but his overall hair length is about medium. He doesn't get a ruff like my Shasta cat, but he does get a thick and full winter coat. And he is big. Big body, wide head and HUGE feet! He weighs 15# in the summer and 16# in winter.


----------



## flik (Jun 21, 2008)

This is me when i was small









Messing around with dads undies


----------



## flik (Jun 21, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> Here is her Timeline:
> TNR just before xmas 2004.
> Not able to physically touch her in 2005, though she'd let me feed her and get a little close to her.
> Spring of 2006 I was just able to begin to touch her.
> ...


Glad your effort paid off when Pretty end up as one of your family. The people where i live generally kinda hated cats. You could hear the ridiculous complains about cats....eg the ''accused'' had purposely scratched on their car. Sounds like a couple of kids with keys to scratch the car horizontally. Anyway good thing shes safe. 



Heidi n Q said:


> Anyhow, back to the photo...
> That was taken probably in late 2007 or early 2008, when she was still a little nervous about being inside with people and the TV. Also, her left ear is permanantly cocked to the side. Some sort of injury or muscle paralysis. Anyhow, now she is very relaxed in the house and will give eye-blinkies and plays with the cat toys like a madman.
> Whew, all that just to explain a photo!
> 
> I doubt Dusty has any NFC in him, the breed is one I would consider rare and I just don't think there are that many in the US who have got out and allowed to interbreed with the local cats. I could say Maine **** could be in him, since the MCCs have become pretty wide-spread in recent decades, but overall, I'd just have to call him a DMH. He has some long guard hairs, but his overall hair length is about medium. He doesn't get a ruff like my Shasta cat, but he does get a thick and full winter coat. And he is big. Big body, wide head and HUGE feet! He weighs 15# in the summer and 16# in winter.


Pretty looks great serious! I mean thats one look that really cheer up anyone whose having a bad day.
About Dusty he does grow up to a very strapping young adult. Love big cats. Easy to hug and detect them. Ishka had my visitors and relatives awed by him. Im not gonna be surprise if hes going to grow up like a mini cub. Hahha big and heavy and able to pounce people in the morning :lol:


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, I wish your pictures of Ishka were bigger, he looks so much like my Dusty. It is like they ARE related. Even in his 'me when I was small' pic, he looks big. I loved the pic of him playing in Hubby's undies, that was funny!


----------



## flik (Jun 21, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> I loved the pic of him playing in *Hubby's* undies, that was funny!


Lol the hubby is me. Im Ishka's dad. Cause im not sure that sounds right but hes like a friend, brother and a kid to me =P
God hes totally mischievious til this day. You wouldnt see him sit still for a day. If he does, he would do his signature hoola sleep style


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

flik said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > I loved the pic of him playing in *Hubby's* undies, that was funny!
> ...


Oops!  I guess I should have said "Daddy's undies".  I think I'm too used to mostly women joining this forum.
I know what you mean about them being like your family/kids. Ours are definitely members of the family. Demanding at times, but mostly loveable.


----------

